# Plastisol sheets that can be cut with a cutter



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

Is there anyone still making plastisol sheets that can be cut with a vinyl cutter? Joto used to have some called Tuff, but they don't make it anymore. I was interested in it because it appears to be more durable than regular vinyl.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is there any real difference between plastisol and heat press vinyl?...I think they are both made from pvc....


----------

